# The Heat is On!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

With every summer, I wonder if this is the one that grinds me into dust. This one is already wearing me down, and it is still spring.

Heat can not only leave you feeling drained but can also leave you in the hospital with IV lines in your arms, or worse.

Check out this, from WebMD for the signs and symptoms of heat exhaustion, treatment of it, and the prevention of it.

Heat Exhaustion: Symptoms and Treatment

Take care of yourselves so we can make it to nice, fall temps, again.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Statistically, every year heat injury causes more medical emergencies that any other environmental factor.

I'm really sensitive to overheating. I don't know how you guys live in Georgia and other Venusian-type climates.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is good advise @Denton. I'll think about it while I'm on the beach with a nice off shore breeze.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This is good advise @Denton. I'll think about it while I'm on the beach with a nice off shore breeze.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nobody likes you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nobody likes you.


I'm well aware of that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You all need a mint julip.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Statistically, every year heat injury causes more medical emergencies that any other environmental factor.
> 
> I'm really sensitive to overheating. I don't know how you guys live in Georgia and other Venusian-type climates.


I despise the heat and South Alabama is heavy on the heat and humidity and light on the kinder, cooler temps.

If you listened to last night's podcast, you can tell I did everything wrong. In the first two hours of work (I work out on a flight line), I drank half a thermos of hot tea. Sure, it is a fluid, but not water and not enough. At lunch, I had only a sip of water because I didn't want to dilute stomach acids. 
Second half of work was pretty busy, so I didn't even think about water until 30 minutes before get-off, at which time I drank a lot, as if I thought I could make up for a full day of stupid.
Once I clocked out, I jumped in the car and raced home, cranked up the computer and put on my headset, waiting for Sas to put up his surf board and get ready for the podcast. Fatigue, headache and trouble concentrating made casting not very pleasant. Irritability probably shined through. What if I had to work overtime, last night? Imagine what could happen if someone is tired tired, unsteady, a little confused and on top of a helicopter with a handful of tools?

Today, there's no thermos of hot fluids but there is a large jug of filtered water!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Last week I burned the heck out of my neck doing some work in the yard while I was off. I had a regularly scheduled doctors visit towards the end of the week, she took one look at it and told me I had a 2nd degree burn and gave me some kind of cream to put on it. Be careful people, make sure you use sunscreen.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Fatigue, headache and trouble concentrating made casting not very pleasant. Irritability probably shined through. What if I had to work overtime, last night? Imagine what could happen if someone is tired tired, unsteady, a little confused and on top of a helicopter with a handful of tools?
> 
> Today, there's no thermos of hot fluids but there is a large jug of filtered water!


Are you sure you did not have PMS?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Are you sure you did not have PMS?


There would've been bloating involved.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Talk to me about heat and humidity for cry sakes. I live in Houston where you can drink your water straight out of the air. We had little to no winter. Going to be a very long hot summer. By mid August I will have had my fill.

I will be spending plenty of time floating in the pool with a cold beer this summer.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mississippi is bad but Houston in summer is the worst I've ever experienced. Granted, we were leaving a tradeshow at NRG stadium in full sun with miles of asphalt surrounding us.

I'll take the heat any day over the ice, snow & freezing cold. Back in the early 80s I experienced wind chill of 60 below in Minot ND. That stuff will hurt you fast & can kill pretty quick. On a hot summer Mississippi day, one can still cool off by getting in the shade & having a nice cool drink from well water.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's a balmy 78 F here. Sunny and beautiful.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

For working in the sun on a hot day, I highly recommend these hats. You ain't gonna be stylish for your lady friends but they sure keep the sun off your head & especially the back of your neck. The are very light & allow for good air flow. They are a lifesaver when going slow on a hot tractor in the hot sun.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GEYX42/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> It's a balmy 78 F here. Sunny and beautiful.


Nobody likes you, either. Go sit in the corner with Sasquatch.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I lived in Louisiana as a kid, I was aware but didn't care, of the heat and humidity.
As an adult in Pensacola, there were days I didn't bother to go outside.
I'm happy where I'm at now.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Suppose to get up to 80 today finally for the first time since 2016. But by the end of the week it's back to 60's with lows in the 40's. Wednesday is rain and 53 low of 37. One of the best reasons to live up north. Hot and humid weather just makes me want snow, only 4 months to go. 

I don't know how people survive down south with 95% humidity and 100 degree temps.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> With every summer, I wonder if this is the one that grinds me into dust. This one is already wearing me down, and it is still spring.
> 
> Heat can not only leave you feeling drained but can also leave you in the hospital with IV lines in your arms, or worse.
> 
> ...


 @Denton Thanks for the reminder. I have been spending hours in the garden the last few days. it is easy to get caught up in what you are doing and forget to hydrate.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Suppose to get up to 80 today finally for the first time since 2016. But by the end of the week it's back to 60's with lows in the 40's. Wednesday is rain and 53 low of 37. One of the best reasons to live up north. Hot and humid weather just makes me want snow, only 4 months to go.
> 
> I don't know how people survive down south with 95% humidity and 100 degree temps.


Down here in the south ... its a lot easier to move around without the ice cycles hanging off your balls. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Summer in Alabama... I'm already suffering at +15C... 

I need frost and snow.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Summer in Alabama... I'm already suffering at +15C...
> 
> I need frost and snow.


Spoken like a good Russian.  I'll take the heat any day.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> Summer in Alabama... I'm already suffering at +15C...
> 
> I need frost and snow.


So you are saying you are an "Ice Queen"? :devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I might be 



Inor said:


> So you are saying you are an "Ice Queen"? :devil:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Snowed last night. Still windy and cold and blustery today, with a nasty looking storm cell in the west headed this way. Hope my freshly-budding garden makes it. Just some lettuce, broccoli, and onions in a bath tub. I've got it covered with clear plastic, a comforter, and a Mexican wool blanket. It has made it so far, if I can get it through a couple more days I think we'll be in the clear. They all say, don't plant until the snow is off Pilot Peak...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

This is why you don't find a bunch of snowflakes in the south. They melt too easy.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

New Orleans in the summer can and has hit 100 degrees and humidity to match! Had a mild winter and the summer is going to be brutal here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> With every summer, I wonder if this is the one that grinds me into dust. This one is already wearing me down, and it is still spring.
> 
> Heat can not only leave you feeling drained but can also leave you in the hospital with IV lines in your arms, or worse.
> 
> ...


Having had a hot weather injury (heat cramps/exhaustion) I can tell you that for a fact once you have had one event, your body's thermostat never fully recovers, leaving you susceptible. Many don't even know that they have had one. Hydrate, Hydrate, Hydrate!!!!

If your the type that immediately feels weakened and sweaty as soon as you get out in the sun, chances are you had a previous hot weather incident and just didn't know it. Be careful.


----------

